# Knife scale size



## APBcustoms (Mar 20, 2014)

I have some potential knife blocks but idk if they will work. They are 2 by 1 by 5. Is that big enough

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 20, 2014)

Like I want each one to be a knife by the way


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 20, 2014)

I make fixed blades. If I am getting a block I like them to be 1.5 x 1.5 by 5 1/2 or longer. Knife scales are typically 3/8 thick so you can get 4 scales per block.

BTW those will make a great scale.


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Tclem (Mar 20, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> I have some potential knife blocks but idk if they will work. They are 2 by 1 by 5. Is that big enough


They are big enough for pen blanks. Did I say that out loud.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 20, 2014)

Tclem said:


> They are big enough for pen blanks. Did I say that out loud.



Haha I can't justify that. I have two curly pen blanks from this block. In my private stock of course.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 20, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Haha I can't justify that. I have two curly pen blanks from this block. In my private stock of course.


Of course.......


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 20, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Of course.......



Sorry man it's just one of those things I can't give up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 20, 2014)

Just messing with you bud. Get a knife made buddy


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 20, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Just messing with you bud. Get a knife made buddy



I'm trying haha


----------

